
Google’s tenth messaging service will “unify” Gmail, Drive, Hangouts Chat - seek3r00
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/01/report-google-planning-tenth-messaging-app-this-ones-another-slack-clone
======
sushid
Classic case of ‘find a big project to justify our headcount and get promos
for our eng/prod.’ At least they have the money to burn on this Sisyphean goal
of theirs.

------
smizzle
here we go again

